

Show HN: My Twilio Client hack project - BirthdayGram - stevenp
https://birthdaygramapp.appspot.com

======
stevenp
For Twilio's most recent developer contest, I decided to build an app to allow
you to use their new in-browser Client API to record an audio message for your
friends' birthdays.

There's plenty of room for improvement, like the ability to schedule birthday
greetings to be delivered to friends on their birthdays in the future, which I
might get to someday.

I'm also aware of the implications of people not allowing apps to see their
birthday (even with the 'friends_birthday' permission granted to the user), so
not everyone will necessarily show up in the list in the app. Sadly, there's
not a workaround that I'm aware of.

Anyway, let me know what you think! This is the first hack project I've posted
to HN. :)

